# I'm a big fan or irony and politics



## spanky

Surely, I enjoy how the previously blocked and deleted threads happened so quick. Also the fact that neither thread broke the rules stated in the link at the top provided by computerforums.com Perhaps the interpretations are not clear enough on what's allowed and what isn't. Certainly I enjoy my bill of rights, but it seems overkill to lock a thread which discusses mods' thread topics of users. 

I'm sure as fast as some you can read this the same will happen, and in all likely hood I will receive an infraction if not become banned. This is nothing new to me. I am graded upon my professionalism at my school. I take it all quite seriously, but it seems to be overkill silly online.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

theresthatguy said:


> Surely, I enjoy how the previously blocked and deleted threads happened so quick. Also the fact that neither thread broke the rules stated in the link at the top provided by computerforums.com Perhaps the interpretations are not clear enough on what's allowed and what isn't. Certainly I enjoy my bill of rights, but it seems overkill to lock a thread which discusses mods' thread topics of users.
> 
> I'm sure as fast as some you can read this the same will happen, and in all likely hood I will receive an infraction if not become banned. This is nothing new to me. I am graded upon my professionalism at my school. I take it all quite seriously, but it seems to be overkill silly online.



Hmmm........this is true, they did not break any rules.....


----------



## sup2jzgte

Rules = what mods feel like doing

this is a forum the ones who run it will always do what they want whether it falls within the stated rules or not.  If a Mod wants to delete something just because they have a hair across their butt they will.  Why, because they have that power.

Look at a cop for example they are supposed to pull you over for suspicion etc... I know for a fact that cops will pull over people just to harass them, how do I know this my cousin is a cop and he does it to people he just doesnt like.  Does that make it right HELL NO, but he out right abuses the power of the badge.  Mods can and will do the same thing on EVERY forum, as far as I'm concerned I could careless because I dont want to get involved in forum drama, I have better things to worry about in my normal life. Not to mention I'm not the one paying to run this thing, if you not a paying member I dont think you should care.  Who cares if they talk behind your back, I bet if you put a tape recorder on you best friends and listened to them talk when you are not around you will hear them talking junk about you.....it is human nature


----------



## palmmann

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Hmmm........this is true, they did not break any rules.....



and i'm sure hes banned. anything about "the mods delete what they don't like"???


----------



## Dual_Corex2

sup2jzgte said:


> Rules = what mods feel like doing
> 
> this is a forum the ones who run it will always do what they want whether it falls within the stated rules or not.  If a Mod wants delete something just because they have a hair across their butt they will.  Why, because they have that power.



Then we go back to our government.  Isnt our country ran the same way? lol.


----------



## magicman

The rules posted at the top of the forum do not apply to situations where previously priveledged members violate their responsibility to ensure behind the scenes discussions remain there.

It is an unwritten rule that was enforced tonight, but a rule nevertheless that holds true for all moderators, administrators, super administrators and VIP's, which states that private discussions must remain private. In the same way, PM messages from members to other members are not snooped on by any Administrator who feels like being nosey. The issue is privacy and confidentiality, not legality.


----------



## spanky

sup2jzgte said:


> Rules = what mods feel like doing
> 
> this is a forum the ones who run it will always do what they want whether it falls within the stated rules or not.  If a Mod wants delete something just because they have a hair across their butt they will.  Why, because they have that power.



Then why even have a set of number guidelines instead of a page that just says "Rules are base upon the moderators' moods, lifestyles, or impulses."

EDIT: I wouldn't have a problem with that but I believe in stating your true intentions.


----------



## Bobo

theresthatguy said:


> Then why even have a set of number guidelines instead of a page that just says "Rules are base upon the moderators' moods, lifestyles, or impulses."


That's going to happen no matter what.  Administration is corrupt.  Period.


----------



## palmmann

magicman said:


> The rules posted at the top of the forum do not apply to situations where previously priveledged members violate their responsibility to ensure behind the scenes discussions remain there.
> 
> It is an unwritten rule that was enforced tonight, but a rule nevertheless that holds true for all moderators, administrators, super administrators and VIP's, which states that private discussions must remain private. In the same way, PM messages from members to other members are not snooped on by any Administrator who feels like being nosey. The issue is privacy and confidentiality, not legality.



no offence, but that is complete bull. i've had pm's "snooped on", on other forums and i'm sure this one aswell. admins can be as nosey as they please, and they will be. anyone who wants the links to the pics can "privately pm me"


----------



## Dual_Corex2

magicman said:


> In the same way, PM messages from members to other members are not snooped on by any Administrator who feels like being nosey. The issue is privacy and confidentiality, not legality.




I know that one is not true.


----------



## magicman

I'm sorry you disagree with what I've said, but the fact remains that private sections of the forum ensure people in a position of responsibility and power on this forum are held accountable for their actions by other members of the moderating team. The same standards of the forum where you had your PM's snooped on cannot be applied here. If you ever got to know what kind of a man runs this forum, you'd know he's an honest man who wouldn't stand for the kind of cavalier attitudes you think the mod team hold.

There'd be no way to prove to you the workings of the forum without violating the very confidentiality that I'm talking about. If you can't take my word for it, I honestly won't lose too much sleep.


----------



## sup2jzgte

> In the same way, PM messages from members to other members are not snooped on by any Administrator who feels like being nosey. The issue is privacy and confidentiality, not legality.




I to have to call BS on that as well.  I'm a mod on a few car forums and each and every one of them the Admin more so than mods snoop through Person Pm's


----------



## Shady

I didn't read this whole thread but I got the point.
Moderators are moderators for a reason, whenever they feel a thread would turn into a flaming war they close it, what's wrong with that?
This should be a friendly environment and they are doing everything they can to keep it like this, sure it's ok to have political threads going on but some people just lose self control and and everyone then starts to point fingers.
It's not only moderators job to keep this forum clean, but we members have to act like adults and not turn everything to a fight.

Conclusion: Members share responsibility just like moderators for everything happens in the forum.
Edit: About that privacy thing.
Sorry but if you didn't trust this forum why did you join in the first place?

PS: I hope this thread doesn't turn into another war and get closed to, so please keep it cool.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

isnt this like...
 if theres a camera in a public place, the people in that habitat need to know that there being watched?


 relating to this, shouldnt we be told that certain stuff is being monitored?

 cause, if you did these people prolly wouldnt be second guessing or outraged.


 i however, dont care weather i get badmouthed or snooped on pms in cf.


----------



## palmmann

g4m3rof1337 said:


> cause, if you did these people prolly wouldnt be second guessing or outraged.



i'm pissed cause they deny it. that's all.


----------



## Geoff

First, admins and some mods do read PM's.  I know for a fact because i've been confronted by admins here about whats been going on in the PM's I send.

Also, it's one thing for the special needed members to have a VIP Lounge, but why is it so ironic that you guys have threads saying who should be banned, and making fun of members who dont really know what there talking about.  And then you tell us in the public threads that we cannot make fun of anyone, call anyone names, etc?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

[-0MEGA-];546699 said:
			
		

> First, admins and some mods do read PM's.  I know for a fact because i've been confronted by admins here about whats been going on in the PM's I send.
> 
> Also, it's one thing for the special needed members to have a VIP Lounge, but why is it so ironic that you guys have threads saying who should be banned, and making fun of members who dont really know what there talking about.  And then you tell us in the public threads that we cannot make fun of anyone, call anyone names, etc?



Its just the way the world works man.  The government in this forum is no better then our own.


----------



## spanky

magicman said:


> The rules posted at the top of the forum do not apply to situations where previously priveledged members violate their responsibility to ensure behind the scenes discussions remain there.
> 
> It is an unwritten rule that was enforced tonight, but a rule nevertheless that holds true for all moderators, administrators, super administrators and VIP's, which states that private discussions must remain private. In the same way, PM messages from members to other members are not snooped on by any Administrator who feels like being nosey. The issue is privacy and confidentiality, not legality.





Dual_Corex2 said:


> Its just the way the world works man.  The government in this forum is no better then our own.



That's the type of attitude that let's dictatorship in general rules.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

theresthatguy said:


> That's the type of attitude that let's dictatorship in general rules.



Hey man, im not saying we need to get rid of democracy.  Im just saying it has ALOT of flaws.  And the system is so corrupt anymore its not even funny.


----------



## Geoff

Who says we have privacy in PM's?



			
				Dragon to me in a PM said:
			
		

> And yes, all communication through PM is being shown to the mod/admin team.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

[-0MEGA-];546710 said:
			
		

> Who says we have privacy in PM's?




  pwned? or pwned hard? im not sure what to say.


----------



## magicman

If this thread remains civil long enough, I hope someone in a more senior position will be able to add their voice. I wouldn't be surprised if many of you distrust what I say, in the same way that you distrust what politicians say, even the good ones.

To address your points, Geoff, PM's are only discussed and acted upon when the person receiving the PM has had cause to bring it to the mod team's attention. Only in those circumstances, when an appeal has been made by someone, will we as a mod team ever know what goes on between PM conversations.

To address your second point, what you are saying is true in one respect, but it is also analagous to the rule that you can do whatever you like, legal or not legal, off the forum, but discussions of an illegal nature are closed down. A police officer may have his own personal beliefs, but when serving the public they are _supposed_ to be impartial. The mod team are human, and find many of the same things funny as I'm sure the rest of you do. The difference is, the private forum sections are there to provide a freer and lighter atmosphere to ensure a balance when dealing with the public posting.

Just a reminder, I'm happy to debate this with anyone, but lets keep it civil. Despite what some of you may think, there are good intentions at work by all the moderators and administrators.


----------



## Geoff

Ok, this bring up a huge debate here between CLW and CF.

First the background, some of my friends that used to be on this forum made there own private forum, and yes they bashed CF a few times, but whats different about that vs the VIP lounge?  Here is the PM that was sent to me by a mod on the topic:



> For your information omega, apj101 issued you with the infraction. I edited your post and closed the thread.
> 
> I can't quite see how you can say anythign at this point. Some of the threads and posts on CLW are far from complementary to cf.com. Not only do you openly link to the site in your signature, but you then publically advertise the site that you were baltantly trashing cf.com on.
> 
> So don't try and get all high and mighty for "the way mods/admins do thigs round here" when people like you are constantly ripping the site to pieces through actions such as that.
> 
> Ranked 2nd on the entire board, over 12,000 posts... Does that not command at least a tiny bit of respect or dignity to belong to cf.com? It obviously doesnt.
> 
> I can tell you straight off that this whole CLW issue has not been taken lightly by any of the moderation team. It is being discussed constantly and has been for the past 5 days. When Ian returns and finally gives some input there will be consequences, such that you are currently provoking following actions such as these recent incidents.
> 
> dragon2309
> 
> And yes, all communication through PM is being shown to the mod/admin team.
> __________________



I'll add in that all I did was post a link to the forum in a thread where others were posting links to there forums, and I had a very short "CLW" link in my sig, but I immediately removed it.


----------



## spanky

magicman said:


> If this thread remains civil long enough, I hope someone in a more senior position will be able to add their voice. I wouldn't be surprised if many of you distrust what I say, in the same way that you distrust what politicians say, even the good ones.
> 
> To address your points, Geoff, PM's are only discussed and acted upon when the person receiving the PM has had cause to bring it to the mod team's attention. Only in those circumstances, when an appeal has been made by someone, will we as a mod team ever know what goes on between PM conversations.
> 
> To address your second point, what you are saying is true in one respect, but it is also analagous to the rule that you can do whatever you like, legal or not legal, off the forum, but discussions of an illegal nature are closed down. A police officer may have his own personal beliefs, but when serving the public they are _supposed_ to be impartial. The mod team are human, and find many of the same things funny as I'm sure the rest of you do. The difference is, the private forum sections are there to provide a freer and lighter atmosphere to ensure a balance when dealing with the public posting.
> 
> Just a reminder, I'm happy to debate this with anyone, but lets keep it civil. Despite what some of you may think, there are good intentions at work by all the moderators and administrators.



Then perhaps the same lack of fear should go for non-mod forum members in their own private sections. I understand the duties of a mod but in all honestly seems quite like hypocrisy. In which case, I have no problem with as long as the intentions are stated, then it would be me, the user's fault.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

maybe if everyone or no one was a mod it would help situations lol


----------



## Bobo

Right.  No

There seems to be a lot of controversy here at CF tonight....I wonder what spurred it all?


----------



## Geoff

I still wish a mod will comment on my post above, regarding CLW.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

bobo, is that last comment sarcastic? cause if not i might know.


----------



## magicman

Standard members have a facility to allow each other to have a laugh at another member, it's called Private Messaging. Two people who share the same view, can talk about what they like via PM's, so long as it doesn't spill over onto the main forum. There's no hypocracy at work, the private forum sections are the equivilent of PM's between standard members.

And Geoff, that subject was discussed at length, was fairly unique, and was within the guidelines that it's not the fact that you had a link in your signature, it was what that link referred to. You're free to disagree with the decision all you want, but a moderator concensus was involved.


----------



## Bobo

g4m3rof1337 said:


> bobo, is that last comment sarcastic? cause if not i might know.


No it wasn't sarcastic, I was seriously wondering


----------



## g4m3rof1337

the dude who made the thread on mods talking behind are backs


----------



## Geoff

magicman said:


> And Geoff, that subject was discussed at length, was fairly unique, and was within the guidelines that it's not the fact that you had a link in your signature, it was what that link referred to. You're free to disagree with the decision all you want, but a moderator concensus was involved.


I can understand if I was posting it everywhere, but I made one simply post linking to it.  And it was in a thread which was talking about other forums that members are involved in.

I know that it wasnt the best thing to do, but I honestly didnt know they were bashing CF at the time.  Even still, that was on a completely different forum and shouldn't have any baring on me on this forum.

I've read some of the posts that you guys (before you were mod) made in that thread, and although you didnt advertise is, it still wasnt very nice.  Talking about how I think im all high and mighty because I was #1 on the top 10, and Tweaker saying he would leave CF if I ever became mod, and so on and so on.

Now... enough of the fighting


----------



## Bobo

http://www.computerforum.com/36625-i-think-im-gonna-go-not-enough-help-here.html

^^There's some interesting reading there.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

IN RESPONSE TO THE CLW VS. CF CASE!

Now, you all remember me of course.  Well, im sure you also knew that i was a proud member of the CLW forum.  The only reason we "bashed" on this forum is becuz of the way the mods act.  They act like pure assholes to the people that they dont like and thats pure and simple.  I would know, they did it to me. Although i had more reason to be banned, but not IP banned.  That was a little too far i think for a one nighter.  

For those that dont know, i was banned under the name {LSK} Otacon after being intoxicated and posting a bunch of stuff i now dont even remember what i posted.  I know that it wasnt anything THAT outragous though becuz i never WANTED to get banned from here.  I like the members in this forum very well, and respect most all of them (aside from bobo cuz hes a clown lol.) Anyway, the mods are the only thing i have had problems with on this forum.  And not all of them, some of them were great.  Its not all the mods.  The one i had and still have the biggest problem with is Dragon2309 or whatever.  I believe that he really misused his mod powers beyond what any mod should closing threads just becuz he felt like it and what not.  Why he is still a mod we may never know.  The other mod i currently have a problem with would be Jet, as he seems to be following the same route as Dragon.  There was a few other mods that i really got into it with but the rest of the mods i do not believe i had that much problem with.  I think that an IP ban (which you banned the wrong IP by the way lol) was very extreme for my behaviour.  A week or maybe a month tops woulda been suffient.  Yea, i pry shouldnt have been posting drunk, but who cares? Is that not what a forum is for? And if i remember enough, i posted mostly in the off-topic part.  

Now, back to the problem.  You banned Clutch becuz of the forum he made.  That, is what pissed me, and alot of other people off as well.  There was absolutely NO reason to ban him for that.  He did nothing wrong and i believe you all know it. What he did was nothing more then what you mods do.  He created a place where we could "make fun of" the forum in some aspects.  Not the entire forum itself.  And I, ME, OTACON, was the one who did most of the bashing in that forum anyway.  So why you banned him we still do not know.  

But CLW was NOT created for the sole purpose of making fun of and bashing on CF as you all make it out to be.  CLW was created so that a small group of friends could discuss things and just hang out somewhere.  We hoped the forum would get big, but, its fine.   

In conclusion!  I would like to state that, like i did before, i dont have a problem with anyone on this forum other then a few mods.  The rest of the people i have met here are very great people, that is why i did not want to be banned.  I was making some pretty good friends here i thought.  Whether or not Kagome liked me much i guess ill never know lol, i kinda f-ed that one up that night as well with the posting.  Yea, i posted that i think kagome is hot.  Im sticking to that statement lol.  Anyway im getting myself off-track now.   

As for the others, like i said, i thought i was a great member here, i helped people when i could, i had fun, made friends, and found an over all cool place to hang out.  But that was all taken away by a pissed off head-in-the-clouds mod who thought i needed to be banned forever.


----------



## Bobo

{LSK} Otakrunk said:


> (aside from bobo cuz hes a clown lol.)


WHY does everybody think I'm either a clown or a robot?????  grrrr



> The one i had and still have the biggest problem with is Dragon2309 or whatever.  I believe that he really misused his mod powers beyond what any mod should closing threads just becuz he felt like it and what not.  Why he is still a mod we may never know.


I'm in total agreement here.  Fortunately this thread isn't in his section.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

Bobo said:


> WHY does everybody think I'm either a clown or a robot?????  grrrr
> 
> I'm in total agreement here.  Fortunately this thread isn't in his section.



lol, i picked you out for fun man, i knew youd love it lol.  Your cool though so its all good.


----------



## lb562high

eye opening..really


----------



## Bobo

{LSK} Otakrunk said:


> lol, i picked you out for fun man, i knew youd love it lol.  Your cool though so its all good.


Yes I know, I was being sarcastic too.


----------



## Geoff

I strongly agree with you LSK, in virtually every aspect.  Sure you made the occasional pointless post, but who doesnt?  Apart from that you did help out alot with members here, and I could see a temporary ban, but not permanent.

The mods may have other reasons as to the banning of you and clutch (who was an excellent member here), and if thats the case why dont you tell them?  Instead of having the generic "you have been banned for:  [generic response]".

And Clutch did something that did give you the right to take away his VIP status, however 99.9% of his posts were intelligent and helpful, and I see no reason why you had to ban him.


----------



## ceewi1

I'm sure you've all been to forums which have been under-moderated, and can recognize the perils of adopting that approach.  It is sometimes necessary to close threads preemptively, in order to prevent them from getting out of hand.  We are only human, and sometimes we make mistakes.  It's not always possible to write a set of rules that can be applied to every possible situation.  Any member is welcome to PM the mod/admin team if they wish to have a decision reviewed.

PMs are generally private, except where the recipient decides to report an abusive PM to the mod/admin team.  The only exception to this is with regards to PMs concerning moderating policies or activities.  These may be shared with the mod/admin team, as it is often not appropriate for a single moderator to make such decisions alone.

Geoff, aside from forum posts denigrating CF and its members, the site in question contained semi-pornographic (and now extremely pornographic) images as well as other objectionable material.  In addition, it has always been considered inappropriate to link to a rival forum that you own or moderate.  I am amazed that you considered it appropriate to link to in the first place.



> Now, back to the problem. You banned Clutch becuz of the forum he made. That, is what pissed me, and alot of other people off as well. There was absolutely NO reason to ban him for that. He did nothing wrong and i believe you all know it. What he did was nothing more then what you mods do. He created a place where we could "make fun of" the forum in some aspects. Not the entire forum itself. And I, ME, OTACON, was the one who did most of the bashing in that forum anyway. So why you banned him we still do not know.


There was a lot more than that involved in Clutch's ban.  I hope you can all realize that discussions occur behind the scenes, and that some members are reprimanded or banned on the basis of actions that are not publicly viewable.

The actions taken as a result of the CLW incident were not carried out by any single mod.  Rather they represent a consensus on the part of the entire moderating team.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

ceewi1 said:


> There was a lot more than that involved in Clutches ban.  I hope you can all realize that discussions occur behind the scenes, and that some members are reprimanded or banned on the basis of actions that are not publicly viewable.
> 
> The actions taken as a result of the CLW incident were not carried out by any single mod.  Rather they represent a consensus on the part of the entire moderating team.




That doesnt tell us anything.......again........


----------



## Geoff

ceewi1 said:


> Geoff, aside from forum posts denigrating CF and its members, the site in question contained semi-pornographic (and now extremely pornographic) images as well as other objectionable material.  I am amazed that you considered it appropriate to link to in the first place.


Yes I know that it wasnt the best idea to link to it, but at the time I wasnt posting much other then in the computer and auto related topics, so I didnt see those pornographic threads.

Thats the reason why I removed the link from my sig, once I found out that it wasnt the most appropriate site.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

Those pornographics pictures would be the property of yours truly


----------



## lb562high

umm...for those of us who dont know..what is CLW?


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

lb562high said:


> umm...for those of us who dont know..what is CLW?



Clutch Like Woa Forum that was created in part with members of this forum.  Those members were then banned from here.  Aside from Omega of course, why we dont know. He must be too much of an asset to the forum


----------



## lb562high

lol. does it still exist? just wondering...


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

lb562high said:


> lol. does it still exist? just wondering...



Yup, but they would pry IP ban me for posting the link to it lol.


----------



## Bobo

www.google.com

Find out for yourself


----------



## lb562high

i tried already...ill try again


----------



## g4m3rof1337

going to the main thing that caused this.

 how did the person who showed us the VIP threads, get there.

 iam sure a normal person would get there, and a mod wouldnt display that...
 and an ex-mod would have as much access as a normal member.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

lb562high said:


> i tried already...ill try again



I dont think its on google. You pry wont find it.  Only way is through a magical link.  But heaven forbid i dont get admin permission to post it.  So until im told otherwise, i better not.


----------



## magicman

Anyone posts a link to that forum, and this thread will be locked. End of.


----------



## lb562high

can we pm or will that also be pryed into?


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

magicman said:


> Anyone posts a link to that forum, and this thread will be locked. End of.



Yup, see, i knew that would happen   .

Thats the typical response around here.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

I believe the biggest reason they dont want us posting the link, is they would be afraid everyone would go over to that forum and CFwould be nothing more then a desert with some mid-west tumble weeds rolling by every once and a while


----------



## Bobo

g4m3rof1337 said:


> how did the person who showed us the VIP threads, get there.
> 
> iam sure a normal person would get there, and a mod wouldnt display that...
> and an ex-mod would have as much access as a normal member.


Notice the dates.  May, June 2006.  Not recent.  Somebody who had pics from way back when



> I believe the biggest reason they dont want us posting the link, is they would be afraid everyone would go over to that forum and CFwould be nothing more then a desert with some mid-west tumble weeds rolling by every once and a while


That was Ian's problem with xtech, he was afraid that some little forum with (at that time) 20-some members would overtake CF and ruin his life dream of being world dictator.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bobo said:


> Notice the dates.  May, June 2006.  Not recent.  Somebody who had pics from way back when
> 
> That was Ian's problem with xtech, he was afraid that some little forum with (at that time) 20-some members would overtake CF and ruin his life dream of being world dictator.



ah.
yes.

kudos to who took pics.


shall we form a mystery gang and recruit?


----------



## Cromewell

bobo said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of controversy here at CF tonight....I wonder what spurred it all?


Take a wild guess. Clutch came back again and did the same thing he always does when he comes back. As to what made him come back this time, well we can only guess.





> how did the person who showed us the VIP threads, get there


It was clutch taking the pics.





> That was Ian's problem with xtech, he was afraid that some little forum with (at that time) 20-some members would overtake CF and ruin his life dream of being world dictator.


Yes, the internet dictator! All shall tremble at the mere linking of  Ian!


----------



## Bobo

Cromewell said:


> Take a wild guess. Clutch came back again and did the same thing he always does when he comes back. As to what made him come back this time, well we can only guess.It was cluch taking the pics.


Clutch came back?  Where's he?


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

Rage_Against_The said:


> “The more there are riots, the more repressive action will take place, and the more we face the danger of a right-wing takeover and eventually a fascist society.”
> MLK




But you see.  

It is human nature to be that way.  No one LIKES to be controlled by someone else, they might be able to deal with it fine, but no one truly wants it.  But some people cant even deal being under someone elses power and seeks rebelian.  Thus, you have war.  Which as we all know, is what we are destoned to do.  We fight, thats what we do.  We werent made to just "get along" like all the hippies wanted.  Its a nice dream sure, but its just a dream.  It wont happen.  

"As long as there is people there will ALWAYS be war!"


----------



## g4m3rof1337

me being new.
 i take it clutch was an ex mod.
 backround info please? 
pm it, iam sure a mod or something will verify it while checking the latest pm'



 only kidding.

since were saying quotes.

''Call me Ishmael''


----------



## Bobo

g4m3rof1337 said:


> me being new.
> i take it clutch was an ex mod.
> backround info please?
> pm it, iam sure a mod or something will verify it while checking the latest pm'


He was a VIP.  But it wasn't him on either of those threads.  I have been informed to who it was by reliable outside sources.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

Rage_Against_The said:


> Marriage is the only war where you sleep with the
> enemy.
> - Gary Busey



lol good one.  But enough with the quotes.


----------



## {LSK} Otakrunk

Bobo said:


> That was Ian's problem with xtech, he was afraid that some little forum with (at that time) 20-some members would overtake CF and ruin his life dream of being world dictator.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

       

That was the best thing iv ever seen you post man.  I wish they had rep on this forum id have to give you about 500+ for that one.


----------



## Bobo

{LSK} Otakrunk said:


> *
> I have been informed to who it was by reliable outside sources.*


Yea, you know it wasn't him cuz he's like your best friend.  or something. whatever.



{LSK} Otakrunk said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best thing iv ever seen you post man.  I wish they had rep on this forum id have to give you about 500+ for that one.


ROFL  thanks.


----------



## lb562high

we should get some kind of rep system...that would be new and interesting and less bland


----------



## BoboTheClown

This is {LSK} Otakrunk

I would like to know under what reason i was perm banned this time?  As there was no reason specified.  It goes to show, they will just ban anyone that they do not like.  

I wonder who was behind the banning of me this time    They didnt do a very good job i guess.


----------



## BoboTheClown

{LSK} Otakrunk said:


> IN RESPONSE TO THE CLW VS. CF CASE!
> 
> Now, you all remember me of course.  Well, im sure you also knew that i was a proud member of the CLW forum.  The only reason we "bashed" on this forum is becuz of the way the mods act.  They act like pure assholes to the people that they dont like and thats pure and simple.  I would know, they did it to me. Although i had more reason to be banned, but not IP banned.  That was a little too far i think for a one nighter.
> 
> For those that dont know, i was banned under the name {LSK} Otacon after being intoxicated and posting a bunch of stuff i now dont even remember what i posted.  I know that it wasnt anything THAT outragous though becuz i never WANTED to get banned from here.  I like the members in this forum very well, and respect most all of them (aside from bobo cuz hes a clown lol.) Anyway, the mods are the only thing i have had problems with on this forum.  And not all of them, some of them were great.  Its not all the mods.  The one i had and still have the biggest problem with is Dragon2309 or whatever.  I believe that he really misused his mod powers beyond what any mod should closing threads just becuz he felt like it and what not.  Why he is still a mod we may never know.  The other mod i currently have a problem with would be Jet, as he seems to be following the same route as Dragon.  There was a few other mods that i really got into it with but the rest of the mods i do not believe i had that much problem with.  I think that an IP ban (which you banned the wrong IP by the way lol) was very extreme for my behaviour.  A week or maybe a month tops woulda been suffient.  Yea, i pry shouldnt have been posting drunk, but who cares? Is that not what a forum is for? And if i remember enough, i posted mostly in the off-topic part.
> 
> Now, back to the problem.  You banned Clutch becuz of the forum he made.  That, is what pissed me, and alot of other people off as well.  There was absolutely NO reason to ban him for that.  He did nothing wrong and i believe you all know it. What he did was nothing more then what you mods do.  He created a place where we could "make fun of" the forum in some aspects.  Not the entire forum itself.  And I, ME, OTACON, was the one who did most of the bashing in that forum anyway.  So why you banned him we still do not know.
> 
> But CLW was NOT created for the sole purpose of making fun of and bashing on CF as you all make it out to be.  CLW was created so that a small group of friends could discuss things and just hang out somewhere.  We hoped the forum would get big, but, its fine.
> 
> In conclusion!  I would like to state that, like i did before, i dont have a problem with anyone on this forum other then a few mods.  The rest of the people i have met here are very great people, that is why i did not want to be banned.  I was making some pretty good friends here i thought.  Whether or not Kagome liked me much i guess ill never know lol, i kinda f-ed that one up that night as well with the posting.  Yea, i posted that i think kagome is hot.  Im sticking to that statement lol.  Anyway im getting myself off-track now.
> 
> As for the others, like i said, i thought i was a great member here, i helped people when i could, i had fun, made friends, and found an over all cool place to hang out.  But that was all taken away by a pissed off head-in-the-clouds mod who thought i needed to be banned forever.



Repost.


----------



## Bobo

No. No. No.  Not the clown.  No.  Absolutely not.  No.  GRRRR


----------



## BoboTheClown

Bobo said:


> No. No. No.  Not the clown.  No.  Absolutely not.  No.  GRRRR



lol sorry, couldnt think of anything else to come up with at the time.


----------



## Bobo

Damn you.  Otacon or Clutch, whichever one you are.


----------



## Praetor

> For those that dont know, i was banned under the name {LSK} Otacon after being intoxicated and posting a bunch of stuff i now dont even remember what i posted. I know that it wasnt anything THAT outragous though becuz i never WANTED to get banned from here. I like the members in this forum very well, and respect most all of them (aside from bobo cuz hes a clown lol.) Anyway, the mods are the only thing i have had problems with on this forum. And not all of them, some of them were great. Its not all the mods. The one i had and still have the biggest problem with is Dragon2309 or whatever. I believe that he really misused his mod powers beyond what any mod should closing threads just becuz he felt like it and what not. Why he is still a mod we may never know. The other mod i currently have a problem with would be Jet, as he seems to be following the same route as Dragon. There was a few other mods that i really got into it with but the rest of the mods i do not believe i had that much problem with. I think that an IP ban (which you banned the wrong IP by the way lol) was very extreme for my behaviour. A week or maybe a month tops woulda been suffient. Yea, i pry shouldnt have been posting drunk, but who cares? Is that not what a forum is for? And if i remember enough, i posted mostly in the off-topic part.


Curious: did you send Ian a PM about that? Just cuz you're a mod doesnt mean you're immune to reprimands you know... as for drunken posting ... whether it's true or not, it's a weak excuse (assuming whatever you posted was generically "bad"), it's just like DUI ... sure you didnt have the motor capacity to respond fast enough to avoid the kid you ran over but it's still "bad".


----------



## Motoxrdude

Bobo, the hardcore jedi. Happy?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

BoboTheClown said:


> lol sorry, couldnt think of anything else to come up with at the time.



g4m3riscool


----------



## SFR

Well, it is quite obvious that people who have constantly disrupted this forum, broken written and unwritten rules and have been banned are continuing to find ways to torment fellow members of this forum and moderators.  It is time for this thread to close so ALL OF US can get back to what this forum is REALLY about:  computers!


----------

